# What are the best homemade remedies to reduce tummy fat?



## Derek Wilson (Dec 23, 2019)

Home remedies to reduce tummy fat:

We are leading a life that is full of junk food loaded with unhealthy calories. Because we are always on the run, being able to manage healthy eating is not possible for most of us.

*Chew raw garlic in the morning :* Take one or two cloves, or more if you can, in the morning. Chew them raw. They are pungent and you may find it difficult initially but with time, you will develop a habit.

*Jeera water in the morning :* Another alternative for you can be having jeera water first thing in the morning. Take a teaspoon of cumin seeds and boil them in water. Strain the cumin water. Have it warm. It is very effective in removing abdominal bloatedness and shedding off belly fat.

*Stay away from chemical sugar :* That is, only eat sugar in its natural form such as it occurs in fruits. Sweets, ice creams, sugar beverages, carbonated drinks and the likes are sugar devils and it is best to stay away from them. They increase your body fat, especially around your abdomen and thighs.

*Sip on hot organic teas :* This can include green tea, jasmine tea, cinnamon tea or any tea that is flavoured with natural spices. Sipping on hot organic teas is very helpful in losing weight as they are rich in antioxidants and trace amounts of many other vitamins and minerals.

*A few things that help.*


Eat less processed carbs (their nutritional value is close to worthless)
Never eat aft 8Pm or before 8 Am
Do some activity that makes you sweat (train smart, not hard)
Have healthy foods at hand (snack on vegetables, fruits, minimally processed foods)
Neve eat anything our of a package that has more than 4 ingredients
Avoid chemicals in your food
A healthy lifestyle is a permanent choice not a temporary goal.


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 27, 2019)

# 5 is kind of tough in the world today - others are gtg -OD


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 30, 2019)

ordawg1 said:


> # 5 is kind of tough in the world today - others are gtg -OD


Agreed!


----------

